# Liquid Calcium Chloride ( Well Brine) let it all hang out!!



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

I started this post for everyone to come together to talk and offer some insight and to air somethings out. Seems that there is alot of talk on here about well brines not being consisent, not working, or freezing up. Ok here goes.

#1 not all brines are the same i.e 
oil field brine: Oil field brine comes from an oil well hence the name! very low calcium content, causes cancer,dirty, has oil residue and not to mention is against the law to use.

#2 Natural Minerial Well Brine 
in most cases all minerial wells are set in the same formation. any where from 3300 to 6000 feet deep. Has very high calcium content along with mag. pota.and sodium content. These are all of the major ice and snow fighting chemicals.

# 3 Not all wells are produced at the same rate of production some operators pump water down hole so not to salt there pumps over and avoid a costly repair. but this compromises the quailty of brine produced. There is one producer That does not pump water down hole.
he will remain unnamed so as not to give has position away.

#4 Just like going to the doctor and getting the proper dose of medicine. You have to use the proper dose of brine per applaction. I would like to clear up some things here.
Brine will not melt 2'' of ice 
Brine isent the end all be all of ice and snow you will still have to use some salt
Brine is a tool in your arsenal to fight snow and ice
Used the right dose anti icing 40- 50 mabey even 100gal per acre depends on the storm
and what your trying to do. we have people that went all liquids last year and are happy but there usage is very high and they have good results.

# 5 It's to costly to get into

No it isent if your a small user i.e 250, 500, 1500, gal. your going to pay more becouse you dont have the capitol out lay on the line that others have put out to buy tanks and filling stations. People that have put in the investment to buy tanks and sprayers and are buying 5000 gal. or more to get away from the salt monguls have seen there investment pay off in last years storms. we have reports from some of our people that they have saved up to $140,000.00 last year alone using brine over salt. Dont know about you guys but i would spend $ 25,000.00 on equiptment to save $ 100,000.00 in salt.

Question?
even though we are a producer and supplier and my competition is prob. going to read this i would like to here all the goods and bads about your experiences using others brine or using our brine let it all hang out here guys and hopfully we can move on and clear up all the confusion people have about using brine.

ussmileyflag
Thanks guys,
Michael Humphries THE CHLORIDE GUY


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Mike I am glad you posted this here and thanks for calling the other day. I am looking forward to reading the upcoming comments. 

Will you tell me more about the oil field brine please? You briefly mentioned it to me in our conversation the other day because my current supplier might be using it. Let me know more about it if you can.


----------



## OutdoorServices (Sep 21, 2009)

Mike is a very helpful person and has tons of knowledge in this field . I am new into liquid and he has helped me a ton ! 
Thanks for your help Mike good to see you on here.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

hey mike 
How about a call back.... we have gotten prices from your competitors and i would like to get yours. and some more info about your product.we are ready to buy but i wanna give you guys a chance...
Allen
1 860 209 3844 
thank you


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Mike's product SUCKS its over priced and doesnt work !!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok, my last post was a joke !!

I will tell you some of my story's and finding, random, non organized but true

We are not a big player in this stuff but i started using liquid January of this year due to the salt BS. We applied about 1500-2000 per event. I think we used about 25-30,000 gallons for the couple of months left in the season. We used some well brine from "another" supplier and it was slow to react. Mike's product worked real well for us. On our retail it was great we would apply between 6-7:30am and once you got some cars on the lot it was TOTAL water within a hour or two. If i needed to get better results we just applied a little more heavy.

I typically :laughing: when retailers/wholesalers tell me the application rates of there product. I've tried 3-4 different ones and they all say 30-50 gallons per acre. If i put 30 gallons down per acre with anything ive tried it would take a week to melt. I usually used 50-70 gallons per acre. (Mikes Right on with what he says!) 

There was a period of time last season late on when people started to get salt again. temps dropped in the single digits and for a couple of days salt didnt work. Our lots were all water by 8:00am while everyone else's had salt laying all over them with snow and ice all over them also. That made us look real good!!! We sold our liquid deicer as a cheaper alternative to salting. We told them the results were a little slower and no residual but readily available and then when the temps dropped like this we were saints!!

There are some manufactured products out there but i feel that at close to three times the cost of well brine are not worth the extra cost. 

Oh then finally i guess I'll stroke :laughing: Mike a little. I would call him any time day or night and he would answer the phone (or return call if he was on other line). I took 5000 gallons at a time so i had to wait till i got real low to reorder. Id call any day and his truck would be there the next morning. There were a couple of times that we screwed up and got same day delivery. I know of one time that a delivery came as late as 9:00pm. Weird but i needed the product. Another time i talked to him after dinner one night needing product for the next morning. I dont know when they delivered it but at 4:00am when my guys came in to work the product was there. 

O and finally finally dont buy from this guy........... if he gets a lot more customers i will not be "special" and will have to wait weeks for delivery !


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone have a source in NJ. We are just venturing out in the liquids field and would much rather purchase product than mix our own. We plan on working from 275 gallon totes to start. I have several already....


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

nice post Paul!!!! please dont try to help us out again (lol) as to your orders as always paul only the best for you.


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

TerraPro Oil Field Brines are a biproduct of oil production in the field they can range for crude production to natural gas production 
they are a very low quailty brines with high levels of cancer causing inorganics, some brines have an oily residue some do not depends on what there trying to pawn off on you. Even if the brine looks clean, All oil fields or Oil wells have a program called .. CRADEL TO GRAVE meening that the brine that they produce from that well has to be pumped back downhole or be taken to a certified disposal well for injection back downhole.
Some owners or operators of oil wells (or there friends...) see ice control or snow removal opertunities for this material and take the chance to make a quick buck insted of disposing of the brine properly. That is agienst the law, and not to mention unethical.There is a cost for disposal of oil field brine so if you buy it they save the disposal fee and then charge you a cheep price for it so they make out both ways . If you chose to use oil field brine do youself a favor have the person you are getting it from give u an MSDS sheet and a complete chemical break down,i.e.. BTEX test or Brine spread test. make sure it is from the well they are drawing from and read it Odds are you wont get one and you prob. wont get any more brine from them. In closing ....What im trying to say here is that they have brine and it might work good sometimes but what if it doesent??? your stuck with Oil field brine and they dont care, odds are your not going to call anyone or do anything about it in fear of fines.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Not to mention putting oil down to defeat slippery situations doesn't sound like a good idea


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

Like i said Terrapro some oil fields brines look clean. But in fact have alot of bad chemicals in them. I hope i helped you out.


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

I would like every one to know i didn't put this post up to boast our product (if intrested go to our website) or to defile the competition, and I hope they chime in. I put it up to get comments on all liquids to futher the industry and make knowledge aval. to all. It might seem that i know all about Brines.. All though I am very educated in the field and have learned alot in the past few years, I am still learning. And i would like input from users for all to see. If you dont like our product please let us know here. If you liked it great, post that. If you used other stuff and liked it great post that. If you have had bad luck with liquids post that.. What im trying to say is let it all hang out right here right now so we can help, hinder, argue,or agree.. and we all just might save or make some money this year 
Thanks for all you comments.. Mike a.k.a. The Chloride Guy


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Just was quoted $4.65 a gallon, 32% CaCl from Peters Chem coming out of LI NY in 55 gallon barrels. WIll not fill totes...to busy.
This sounds really high to me.....


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

ChlorideGuy;825304 said:


> Like i said Terrapro some oil fields brines look clean. But in fact have alot of bad chemicals in them. I hope i helped you out.


Yes, of course you did. I will let you know what comes of my contracts and what I will need.


----------



## making a living (Oct 1, 2008)

*Mike's stuff works*

Hello i used mike's liquid about 6,00 gallons last year really good stuff 
i tried all the other guys and it just didnt seem to work unless you put 200 gallons a acre 
mike you do have the stuff


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I use and sell Mike's product. I have had no issues with the product or with his service. Great people to deal with.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Metro Lawn;825885 said:


> I use and sell Mike's product. I have had no issues with the product or with his service. Great people to deal with.


I thought you used MCS. Now I like you John


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey mike, send me some numbers.

Thanks Robert


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Probably time to fill up the tanks. Im also looking into pre treating my salt


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

*LCC Used Alone*

I recently bought 550 gals of LCC, from one of Mikes distributors in VA,very good experience. Mike the dist in VA is going to stop using salt in his plowing business. I would like to do the same. I am in the mountain area of NC,where not many people have heard of LCC. My question to everyone is, when to use it, and when not to use it. Even Mike says, it will not eliminate salt completely. I do not want to create a skating rink at any of my new accounts. I have searched the different post on Plowsite, but have not really gotten a diffinitive answer. I have read in some government documents about temps, moisture, types of storms and so on, but nothing firm. If the LCC cannot be used alone, then I need to get a salt spreader fast. Thanks Bill


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

I am wondering if you can make brine from bagged ice melt products. Has anyone tried this with success, If so what products do you recommend. I have been told that if I use a bagged product with all the cholrides that it should work great???? I also have been told that if you have all the cholrides mixed together that it cover the melting process better and also will dry and work again for the next storm???


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

i'v tested it like that . poured 1 -50# bag of clacium flake into a large beverage cooler then filled with water .mixed it up until the calcium was residual the strained it into a pump sprayer and sampled sidewalks at one of my clients . worked great . too much involved to brew your own though ,the brine must stay agitated :crying:


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

Lightningllc;872707 said:


> I am wondering if you can make brine from bagged ice melt products. Has anyone tried this with success, If so what products do you recommend. I have been told that if I use a bagged product with all the cholrides that it should work great???? I also have been told that if you have all the cholrides mixed together that it cover the melting process better and also will dry and work again for the next storm???


Why go through all that work and money?

Our brine has all 4 Chlorides

Calcium
Mag.
Pots.
Sod.

Give us a ring if you cant take full loads just stop by our Dis. In south lion,Mi and fill up a tote.
ussmileyflag


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

You can make liquid from bagged material. Not to sound crazy here but I did make my own liquid calcium at the end of last season. Here is what I did ,I had read somewhere ( can't remember where) that I need to have a 30% concentration and it should weigh 11 lbs. So I started small , I filled a gallon jug with just over 1 quart of pelladow ( roughly 30% volume in the jug) then I added water . After the jug cooled to where I could touch it I put it on a scale and it weighed 10.8 lbs. I then mixed it in a larger container for my test run. I only used this for pre wetting my salt so I never had to make large quantaties. I only have a 35 gallon tank in my truck. I used this on a sub zero morning and couldn't beleive how well it made the salt work. I did try my mix straight on my sidewalk at home and was again amazed how well it melted an inch of snow. I dumped the last 40 gallons I had on my parents gravel driveway over the summer. It worked great for dust control  Needless to say I won't be making my own liquid this year. It ended up costing about 60 cents a gallon to make plus my time. When I get time I now have a 325 gallon pickup tank that needs to get filled. That should last me a while for pre wetting !!!

 , shaun


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Any distributors in Canada?


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

yep give dennis a call he is our dis. for ont. NARCAM is the comp. name his number is 519 330 7353 thats his cell. 
If you are intrested in becoming a Dis. for our material give us a ring or visit our web page @ www.thechlorideguy.com 1 877 34BRINE

Thanks for the intrest!!
Mike


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW dident think this thread would be this far down on the list! Just gettin it back out there.
Mike


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

Mike thanks for the load last week, Works better than homemade.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Just to chime in, interested in doing this in Okie land down here. Have only seen the turnpike authority doing some LCC treatments down the highway. How does it work if you have rain before a storm as we are having now? Ive heard of people pretreating with liquid and letting it dry, but how does the rain affect it?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I have to give a plug here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (again)

So i call the chloride Guy at 1:00pm today telling him i need some product. Knowing its the holiday and everything. Mike tells me they are busy as heck but he'll get to me in a day or so. (sucks for me since im out, but a fair lead time since its a holiday weekend)
Im half asleep on the couch tonight and my phone starts ringing about 9:15pm.
"Paul, its Mike I got a guy loading right now for ya . I know you needed this sh!t" 

Talk about service 

If you guys use liquid and dont use the chloride guy, please give him a shot. GREAT SERVICE AND A HIGH QUALITY PRODUCT!!!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Guys
What tips are you using? How well are the doing with your tips? Im using fans tips and was wondering if anybody is using a stream tip? Let the answers roll. On another note Im with Paul about the Mike, I called him on the afternoon of Christmas eve left him a message and he called me back within a couple of hours. Mike thanks for taking the time on a busy day for everyone and calling me back.

Regards Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

flykelley;927878 said:


> Hey Guys
> What tips are you using? How well are the doing with your tips? Im using fans tips and was wondering if anybody is using a stream tip? Let the answers roll. On another note Im with Paul about the Mike, I called him on the afternoon of Christmas eve left him a message and he called me back within a couple of hours. Mike thanks for taking the time on a busy day for everyone and calling me back.
> 
> Regards Mike


Pencil tips all the way, all the time.

Mike's OK, I guess.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We are back and forth on what we are using, currently we are using every other tip stream and fan


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

Do you guys no anything about those applicators that drag on the ground and release the liquid


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Superior L & L;928121 said:


> We are back and forth on what we are using, currently we are using every other tip stream and fan


Curious as to why every other tip. I haven't tried that, what is your reasoning?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

FaulknerLwnCare;935535 said:


> Do you guys no anything about those applicators that drag on the ground and release the liquid


Sounds like something I've seen that was used for herbicides and the such. I doubt they could work for liquid de-icers since these are applied at gallons per acre.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

flykelley;927878 said:


> Hey Guys
> What tips are you using? How well are the doing with your tips? Im using fans tips and was wondering if anybody is using a stream tip? Let the answers roll. On another note Im with Paul about the Mike, I called him on the afternoon of Christmas eve left him a message and he called me back within a couple of hours. Mike thanks for taking the time on a busy day for everyone and calling me back.
> 
> Regards Mike


I use either Teejet broadcast tips or Teejet SJ3 triple stream tips. Depending on how your spray nozzle bodies are set up, conditions and what I'm trying to accomplish. In my opinion using only one style tip without a rate controller you are not maximizing your profits and may be wasting product.


----------



## making a living (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey mike:

just wanted to say thanks for the truck loads so fast this year 

we have used 26,000 gallons of mikes chloride will never go back to another brand from anyone 

Bill Saintonge


----------



## #1DRIVER (Jan 1, 2010)

FaulknerLwnCare;935535 said:


> Do you guys no anything about those applicators that drag on the ground and release the liquid


I believe your asking about the spray bars that have hose ends that make the brine fall closer to the road, as to not splash and splatter the brine.
Generally you will see this on trucks that are designated for either highway use, or higher speed because of volume control.

Optimal application would utilize these hose ends, or pencil tips. Something that streams the product out. You don't want to spray the product as a fertiliezer sprayer would operate and have the product spread over more ground than it cant effectively cover before it begins to get watered down.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Mike, 
I got trapped on the phone with one of your competitors this afternoon:laughing:. He would tell me how great his product was and how little per acre you had to put down:laughing:he just had the best product on the market:laughing:I see why you are so busy :salute:
Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK, for a side by side comparison albeit not scientific. 

New Year's morning I was spraying a lot with the above mentioned product and had just finished the lot. There was about a half inch of snow (maybe less) on the lot, temp was around high teens. My lot was 95% black and wet when I left (probably more) when a 'competitor' pulled in across the street to salt that lot. Looked like Morton blue, but I could be wrong. 

Anyways, I went by both lots about a half hour later, my lot was 100% black and wet while the salted lot was 80% snow covered yet. 

Granted, conditions were perfect for liquids that AM, just as they were yesterday AM once again, but I am very happy with the results I get from this product.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmm... You must have done all your paperwork the day before? Please explain the in's & out's of liquids. Cost of material, cost of equipment, cost of storage, how big of an area do you spray on 1 pass, do you have to drive over more of the lot than a normal spreader? I know I don't see anyone around here using liquids, wondering why? You'll love this Mark, I know nothing about this subject, as I'm sure many on here don't. I think it would be important to know if the competitor's lot was pretty clear by the time they opened for business? Usually I give my salting about 2-3 Hrs. to take effect before people show up for work, and that's with no sun to heat the ground. During the day it works faster in general.

On Edit: I thought this was a new thread, I just realized it wasn't.  I just woke up, so I'm a dumb @ss. I scanned the other posts quick, and I don't think my questions were addressed yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Crap, did I say "I was spraying"?

I meant one of the guys I saw from the beach here in Miami.

Sorry for the slip up.



WIPensFan;944040 said:


> Hmmm... You must have done all your paperwork the day before? Please explain the in's & out's of liquids.
> 
> Cost of material, Depends on what material and how big of a load you take and your overall usage. I hate to say numbers because I really don't know how Mike determines his pricing for different areas and different users.
> 
> ...


Not saying salt will ever be phased out completely by me or many others, in fact, there are times when we don't spray at all. But if we can use it, we do, because the results are better as well as faster and the material is less expensive to provide those results.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Mark, awesome post. I'll give it to you, you have a ton of useful info, but your presentation sucks most of the time. This time was an exception. Now go back to your usual self, that's what everyone on here wants out of you!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;944079 said:


> Thanks Mark, awesome post. I'll give it to you, you have a ton of useful info, but your presentation sucks most of the time. This time was an exception. Now go back to your usual self, that's what everyone on here wants out of you!


Coming from you, I'll take that as a compliment. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;944055 said:


> You get far more sun that we do, so we can't always rely on that helping us..


Why is that?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;944577 said:


> Why is that?


Take a look at what is betwixt him and I.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;944765 said:


> Take a look at what is betwixt him and I.


A big lake. 

Does that make alot of cloudy weather?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;944832 said:


> A big lake.
> 
> Does that make alot of cloudy weather?


You could say that.

Cold air and warm water equal clouds which equal lake effect. It also moderates temps.

You need to get away from the concrete threads and learn something about weather.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;944970 said:


> You could say that.
> 
> Cold air and warm water equal clouds which equal lake effect. It also moderates temps.
> 
> You need to get away from the concrete threads and learn something about weather.


The few times I was in MI it just snowed the whole time, I didn't realize it stayed cloudy all the time. Kinda explains your temperament. LOL:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;945022 said:


> The few times I was in MI it just snowed the whole time, I didn't realize it stayed cloudy all the time. Kinda explains your temperament. LOL:laughing:


Hey, what's that supposed to mean? :realmad: :crying:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;945022 said:


> The few times I was in MI it just snowed the whole time, I didn't realize it stayed cloudy all the time. Kinda explains your temperament.
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;945022 said:


> The few times I was in MI it just snowed the whole time, I didn't realize it stayed cloudy all the time. Kinda explains your temperament. LOL:
> 
> Gotta add a Few more....:laughing::laughing:


----------

